# NOT Looking for a source, more like how to...



## Beedeezy (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok, so I have read the sticky and know not to ask for a source. This is my issue though, I work in a emergency room so have to be extra careful, don't go to a gym because of time constraints I workout at home solo. So to my question, is there other ways to conjure up a reliable source? I'm wanting to do a Test E 250mg bi-weekly cycle nothing crazy, but don't really know a good way to even test the waters of finding a source. If this post is a no no can a admin just go ahead and delete for me? If PM works better some please by all means. Again I reiterate, I'm not asking you for a source just ideas of path to finding one on my own. 
Xoxo


----------



## Spongy (Dec 11, 2014)

Test at 250 every other week?


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm not looking for a sorce, i just wanna know how to find one?
Is this correct....bcuz looking is different 4m finding


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm sorry, I was meaning twice weekly.


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 11, 2014)

I would use google;
Type "find a source w/o looking"


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm am not asking for anyone's secrets. Just ideas on how to start the process. Away from the forums, not hey can you lead me to your source. Know what, this was a dumb idea. It came across wrong and there is no way of digging myself out. Too many people have jaded people for someone to trust telling me how to go about finding my own source. Sorry to waste people's brain power reading this. Still love you long time though.


----------



## DF (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm asking for a source ..... PM me!


----------



## schultz1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Op. There are source boards 0ut there. You just have to do your homework on who can and cannot be trusted..Unfortunately there is no the way. It's a dice roll. That's why when you find one, you stick with them and keep it to yourself. That being said good luck and safety first.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 11, 2014)

Nope, I wasn't. I was asking for like hey go places like (x) and get to know people. Please just delete this post.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 11, 2014)

You work in hospital. Go bang a nurse or a pharmacist


----------



## Spongy (Dec 11, 2014)

Bro, your fine.  Honestly it takes time.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 11, 2014)

I am a nurse and work very close with a pharmacist. Inside of a ER we do not keep anabolic on hand to treat acute patients. I also work with a pharmacist in her 60's and would like to keep my job not lose it for asking her to steal me medications (that we don't have anyways)


----------



## Spongy (Dec 11, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> I am a nurse and work very close with a pharmacist. Inside of a ER we do not keep anabolic on hand to treat acute patients. I also work with a pharmacist in her 60's and would like to keep my job not lose it for asking her to steal me medications (that we don't have anyways)


Smart man.


----------



## DB4L (Dec 11, 2014)

carve out some time and get into a gym. Then network with the big guys and gain their trust/respect.. Then maybe the source gods will throw you a bone


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 11, 2014)

Seeker said:


> You work in hospital. Go bang a nurse or a pharmacist



I'd just stick my penis in the needle jar,
One of em has 2be filled with test......


----------



## Seeker (Dec 11, 2014)

I didn't say ask them for steriods, I said go bang one.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 11, 2014)

I work 4-5 twelve hour shifts from 10am-10pm I already wake up at 6:30am just to workout at home. Either way, I still shouldn't have made the thread. I knew the answers but thank you for a constructive response DB4L.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 11, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> I would 4-5 twelve hour shifts from 10am-10pm I already wake up at 6:30am just to workout at home. Either way, I still shouldn't have made the thread. I knew the answers but thank you for a constructive response DB4L.



I hope you stick around brother.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 11, 2014)

Seeker I have banged a nurse I worked with, worst.  ****ing.  idea. ever!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 11, 2014)

I once dated a head nurse. Her knees were always dirty


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 11, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I once dated a head nurse. Her knees were always dirty



Bazinga!!!!


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok im not looking for something illegal.....more like how to get something illegal.  I put in clearer words for you.


----------



## schultz1 (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't think the thread needs deleted. Just be patient.  Look around for what you are looking for other places. _high places en is all on you though, as it is for the rest of us.


----------



## DB4L (Dec 11, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> I would 4-5 twelve hour shifts from 10am-10pm I already wake up at 6:30am just to workout at home. Either way, I still shouldn't have made the thread. I knew the answers but thank you for a constructive response DB4L.



Damn thats a rough rotation they have you on.. 
Regardless, keep your head up and continue on your grind. And try to meet or even reconnect with new people around you.. Odds are someone else either at your work or in your social circle is going to be into lifting in one way or another, and may have what you are looking for.. Good luck brother!


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 11, 2014)

AlphaD seriously. 1. Didn't say I wasn't looking for something. 2. I see reading comprehension is strong with you.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 11, 2014)

I'll keep on keeping on. See you all around and look forward to continuing to suck up your information. 
Spongy unlucky for you, I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 11, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> AlphaD seriously. 1. Didn't say I wasn't looking for something. 2. I see reading comprehension is strong with you.


And i see lack of respect and shortcuts is strong with you.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 11, 2014)

No, was just returning your favor. I respect you, I have no problem with you and have been civil this entire time. It wasn't until you started making assumptions for me that I made an assumption about you.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 11, 2014)

Let me apologize. I'm sorry if you feel disrespected. I made the assumption that since you were giving I would return the favor. Wasn't trying to a total dick and in all seriousness please forgive me. I'm sarcastic and you didn't know that about me.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 11, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> Let me apologize. I'm sorry if you feel disrespected. I made the assumption that since you were giving I would return the favor. Wasn't trying to a total dick and in all seriousness please forgive me. I'm sarcastic and you didn't know that about me.



Much respect for this post


----------



## Spongy (Dec 11, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> Let me apologize. I'm sorry if you feel disrespected. I made the assumption that since you were giving I would return the favor. Wasn't trying to a total dick and in all seriousness please forgive me. I'm sarcastic and you didn't know that about me.



Much respect for this post


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 11, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> AlphaD seriously. 1. Didn't say I wasn't looking for something. 2. I see reading comprehension is strong with you.



1. As you can see by Alphas post count he is an active member of this board and you should treat him with respect.

2. Don't play stupid word games with us. We know what your after and this isn't a source board so we don't have it.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 11, 2014)

Whoa whoa, you clearly don't. I already apologized to him and previous to that told him I respect him and had no issue. Calm down a bit and don't play I know what you want because you know nothing about me, just as I know nothing about you. I'm not some 20yo kid phishing I was just simply asking for ones opinion on where to start. I already said 30 post ago that I'd  rather this be deleted and not even have the conversation.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 11, 2014)

Btw GO BEARS!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok guys let chill out. Bedeezy, seeing your current schedule and the fact that you only workout at home, and  assuming you don't have much to work with in terms of equipment, why the interest for getting on AAS at this point? Can't see how it will help your situation.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 11, 2014)

I have plenty of weight, incline/decline bench with leg extension and ham curl on, pull-up bar with belt to hang additional weight from. Only thing I cant really do is good deep dips. I would be using the same stuff I use at home in the gym. What can the gym offer me exercise wise that I can't do at home?

It would help my situation the way it helps anyone's. Either way, this was a big ****ing mistake. I should have kept my mouth shut and kept on like I have for ages.


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 11, 2014)

I'd still put my pp in that needle jar.....


----------



## Spongy (Dec 11, 2014)

Nah, you're good man.  Whats your lifting history?


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 11, 2014)

Its not a mistake to research man.  The problem is AAS is not a shortcut. You still will have to have a grasp of your schedule, food intake,and working out.
Until u can get that aligned, it may be advisable by some to hold off.  Once you take the dive, depending on your age you may not be able to fully recover again. Just more thought needs to be put into this decision.


----------



## mickems (Dec 11, 2014)

"So to my question, is there other ways to conjure up a reliable source?........ I'm wanting to do test cycle but don't really know a good way to even test the waters of finding a source."


Source will not come up to you and ask if you want gear. just like any illegal substances, if you want some you have to know somebody. if you have a circle of friends that are serious about working out, chances are somebody knows somebody who knows somebody. and when you find your source I am sure you won't go running around telling everybody where you got it. just take your time and read and research.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 11, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> Btw GO BEARS!



shy town guy huh?


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 11, 2014)

I've been lifting for 10 years, I'm 29 now. When I was 19 I wanted to just be in summer shape. For a while I was blindly lifting, reading magazines the normal young dumb don't really know your body thing. From 25-27 I kinda fell out of it. For the last two years I have been serious, bulk/cut, macros, adequate rest, progressive overload keep a journal the whole 10yrds. I'm 29yo, 6'0 just under 190lbs depending on if I took a shit before weighting. Don't have a perfect body fat guess but I'd say between 15-18%. Like I stated earlier, I'm not a 20yo kid just looking for a some 'joose' I'll be 30 in April have a very strong grasp on anatomy and physiology and work my ass off in a busy emergency room. I understand that AAS is a life style not a fad, I'm not looking for a quick fix to get me in shape I'm already in shape just to 'that' point now.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 11, 2014)

@gymrat born in cook county spent half my life in Florida now.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 11, 2014)

One of the pm's you get from members has to be legit, wouldn't you think?(hint,hint..the guy with his back for his avi.) You may have to pay a premium as a way to "pay ur dues" but that should be expected if one has no connects, agreed?


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 11, 2014)

If by premium you mean gay for pay, I'm waiting for a PM! Lol


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 12, 2014)

You work in an ER? Just wait for the biggest guy you've ever seen come in with heart problems, and ask him lol


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 12, 2014)

Haha, wish real life was that easy.  I wouldn't be concerned about a possible swing and miss as much as I would be worried about my license and job.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 12, 2014)

I know I am coming to the pardy late....so forgive me for that.  But seriously you've been working out 10 years, your college grad, and you really don't know any other way of "conjuring a source" other that coming on an open form and say....I read the rules.....but I'm a busy guy with no extra time so I'm basically disregarding them so please just hook me up by PM...or admin delete my post altogether.

The whole point of being college grad is you prove you can stick to a goal of 4 years.  Working out 10 years you proven to yourself results happen over time.

But you come to UGBB in a short time and ask this question.  You've shown neither discipline or respect by demonstrating you're lazy.  

I've stated my peace on this form many times.  I think people like you bring unwanted attention to this community that in all actuality is focused on proper diet, work-outs regimens, and proper implementation of AAS (not how to obtain illegal substances).  Please keep that in mind if you do choose to stay.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a proper diet and workout... The only thing I don't have control of is the one thing I asked for direction. So my inability to network to this point due to all the things you mentioned work/school ect makes me lazy. 

Oh... Ok. Thank you for your input.


----------



## DF (Dec 12, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> I have a proper diet and workout... The only thing I don't have control of is the one thing I asked for direction. So my inability to network to this point due to all the things you mentioned work/school ect makes me lazy.
> 
> Oh... Ok. Thank you for your input.



Stick around I think you'll fit in here.  Everything worth while takes time.

Most of the guys are sarcastic Aholes.....


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm not going anywhere. This became much bigger then I anticipated. I appreciate everyone's comment regardless.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 12, 2014)

No, my point was you're not a kid so don't act like one.  You are lazy because you expect something to be given to you.  Life doesn't work that way and most men know that without being told.

Make no mistake about it, everyone who counts knows your lazy.  Respect is not given, it's earned.  Asking questions of this nature is not way that's done IMO.

Nothing you can say will change that.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 12, 2014)

Your point has been received. I know that nothing comes for free, thought there was something I may be missing so threw the question out. Like I mentioned all comments are appreciated whether they are negative or positive yours included so thank you. 

Just a disclaimer, I am not being condescending, that was Completely genuine.


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 12, 2014)

have you ever seen a grown man naked?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2014)

would you like to?


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 12, 2014)

If I say no, does that mean you'll show me why they call you big worm?


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 12, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> have you ever seen a grown man naked?



Do you like movies about Gladiators?


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 12, 2014)

Does this count?


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 12, 2014)

you are a great sport beedeezy, I hope you stick around


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 12, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> I'm not going anywhere. This became much bigger then I anticipated. I appreciate everyone's comment regardless.



glad you dont take things too harsh man.


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 12, 2014)

Ever hang out in the gymasium?


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 12, 2014)

You wouldn't believe how many takes this took... One actually we got lucky.


----------



## Bassman101 (Dec 13, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> View attachment 1713
> 
> You wouldn't believe how many takes this took... One actually we got lucky.



Is that the dude from queen?


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 13, 2014)

No, that's his boyfriend.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 13, 2014)

Wonder who gave who the aids.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 13, 2014)

DF said:


> I'm asking for a source ..... PM me!



PM sent


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 13, 2014)

Just forward to me when you get a chance DF.


----------



## RANGER401 (Dec 13, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I would use google;
> Type "find a source w/o looking"



Classic.  And do that search from work so your network admin sees it.


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 13, 2014)

^sounds like a good ****ing time to me! Go hard or go home, am I right!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 13, 2014)

welcome to ug bud I cruised the thread and you fit here. You may not get your wish but you will get a whole lot of gay sarcastic responses and that's just as good


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 13, 2014)

trodizzle said:


>



that dude is hewwg! wonder where he gets his gear?


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 13, 2014)

From the looks of it Alinshop.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 14, 2014)

No guaranteed sure fire way. I've been around AAS for 15 years. Got burned 3x last year.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 14, 2014)

joliver said:


> No guaranteed sure fire way. I've been around AAS for 15 years. Got burned 3x last year.



Damn, that's harsh!


----------



## Canadian muscle (Dec 14, 2014)

Hire a local contest prep coach. Many of them sell gear to their clients.


----------

